# R34 GTR V spec 2- nismo r1 nur



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Anyone have more detailed info on the cars specs, have tried researching but not much about .

Any info on this model and differences would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

R1 is a nismo built and tuned RB26 that was the predocessor to the R2 which can be installed into any GTR. You can still buy the package.

http://translate.google.co.uk/trans.../&prev=/search?q=omori+nismo&biw=1400&bih=869


the R2 engine is the package included within the Z-tune


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Won't translate ...

Are there 2.8 engines running approx 500bhp factory ?


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

they have an english option

the R2 was/is a 2.8l


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

So after a z tune , the r1 is the next most sought after 34?


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Ludders has got an R1


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

The R1 is an omori built car you can do that to any model such as a V Spec II NUR (which i would say is the most sought after) after the Z-Tune , as far as OEM collecting goes.

You can still get Omori to build Z-Tunes even although it would not officially be a Z-Tune (i have pics of one being built in the new omori shop when i visited in Jan this year)


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

What sort of price do these go for?
Seen one in Japan , was wondering if worth importing Into uk
But have not seen one on sale here ....


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

yo i have one of them 
anything you wanna know let me know


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Pm sent


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*nismo r1*

for 35k pick it upin holland 
i have one serie number 001


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Is the r1 also a 2.8? 

Or only r2 is a 2.8?


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

Lewis_08 said:


> The R1 is an omori built car you can do that to any model such as a V Spec II NUR (which i would say is the most sought after) after the Z-Tune , as far as OEM collecting goes.
> 
> You can still get Omori to build Z-Tunes even although it would not officially be a Z-Tune (i have pics of one being built in the new omori shop when i visited in Jan this year)


send on the pics


http://www.nismo.co.jp/omori_factory/original_menu/engine_m/r1/


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

My Engine


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

so the question is, is the R1 a 2.6 or a 2.8

difficult to understand the link for exact spec. more info would be great


----------



## Bigalow (Oct 21, 2011)

R2 is a 2.6 engine but has a N1 block.

R1 does not exist any longer.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

The F-tune engine was a 2.8


----------

